# Burton Ion Asian Fit



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

They are EE, from what I remember wiredsport saying. I wear them and can concur.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

They are only a little bit wider than D from what my feet told me. They still hurt my feet because i'm close to a EEE. I wished they fit my feet because I really like how stiff they are. 

If you are looking for help with wide boots, look out for the thread with wiredsport.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> They are only a little bit wider than D from what my feet told me. They still hurt my feet because i'm close to a EEE. I wished they fit my feet because I really like how stiff they are.




I'm 4E and fine with it.. with generous heat molding. Mine has the infinite liner btw. 

Come to think if it, I think EE was in reference to the Ruler wides, not Asian fits.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you sure? I wear 8.5 adidas which is perfect. I tried the ion Asian fit size 9 and they hurt like a mofo. I can't imagine your 4E feet fitting in there unless you sized up.


Pretty sure wiredsport mentioned the ruler wides were EEE.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> Are you sure? I wear 8.5 adidas which is perfect. I tried the ion Asian fit size 9 and they hurt like a mofo. I can't imagine your 4E feet fitting in there unless you sized up.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure wiredsport mentioned the ruler wides were EEE.




Yep, 120mm left/117mm right widths. Didn't upsize. 

At first it was super tight but not unbearable. Tried various home heat molding methods but the magic wand was a heated boot spreader in the liner. Been very comfy for a season, this season it packed out a bit so threw Remind Medic insoles in there.

I tried Adidas boots at the store and the ADV and Boosts were very comfy. Wanted the stiffer Blauvelt but that didn't have the same fit.

I should add that my foot pain threshold is probably higher than normal due to having to endure narrow fitting shoes - pretty much everything out there - all my life.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool good to know. 

I also thought that infinite liner would not pack out much but guess it does. 

I'm tempted in trying ions Asian fit but I think I'm OK with Adidas tactical at the moment. Plus they seem to be less bulky than Burton's.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

ekb18c said:


> They are only a little bit wider than D from what my feet told me. They still hurt my feet because i'm close to a EEE. I wished they fit my feet because I really like how stiff they are.
> 
> If you are looking for help with wide boots, look out for the thread with wiredsport.


I am slightly over a 8E, so I have salomon synapse wides, but I almost like my burton ion size 9's better. Was wondering how asian fit ions were like. I do have asian feet, maybe ill just get the size 8 asian fits.

The burton ruler wides are EEE


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> Yep, 120mm left/117mm right widths. Didn't upsize.
> 
> At first it was super tight but not unbearable. Tried various home heat molding methods but the magic wand was a heated boot spreader in the liner. Been very comfy for a season, this season it packed out a bit so threw Remind Medic insoles in there.
> 
> ...



Heated boot spreader? Is that a tool? Can you explain please.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

kevinnz said:


> Heated boot spreader? Is that a tool? Can you explain please.




It looks like a metal shoe tree or shoe spreader, more angled to fit a boot, and is plugged into a wall outlet to heat up.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Where can one buy the Asian fit Burton boots?*

*Other than Asia.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Where can one buy the Asian fit Burton boots?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Other than Asia.




Evo and the-house carried some models. Not sure if they do every year tho.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Kenai said:


> Where can one buy the Asian fit Burton boots?*
> 
> *Other than Asia.


They are sold out right now domestically, but you can still buy from japan on rakuten.

Also amazon japan.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The house and Evo most likely had demos as they were all size 9.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

robotfood99 said:


> I'm 4E and fine with it.. with generous heat molding. Mine has the infinite liner btw.
> 
> Come to think if it, I think EE was in reference to the Ruler wides, not Asian fits.


Also, do you think they will fit my EE feet without using your stretching tool. I will have it heat molded.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

kevinnz said:


> Also, do you think they will fit my EE feet without using your stretching tool. I will have it heat molded.




I do, but as you can see from just this thread alone, fit is entirely subjective. @Wiredsport is the resident boot meister so I'd double check with him. 

The new ones have new Life liners which I understand are softer than the Infinite. Might be to your advantage also.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Kevin,

The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.

I posted this a while ago:

Burton does not make any note (that I am aware of) of the width spec on their Asian Fit models. We typically do not see these in North America except occasionally as closeouts. 

This is the Burton Description:

Asian Fit
Besides being wider in the forefoot, these boots feature liners built around Asian-specific lasts, as well as medial and lateral neoprene/Lycra® stretch panels for added comfort around the forefoot. Women’s liners also feature slimmer J-Bars made of extra soft EVA. Featured in select men’s and women’s boots.

Here is a link to the JP site:

Burton Ion LTD Snowboard Boot | Burton Snowboards


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> The Asian fit models that I have seen are more a re-positioning and extension of the wide point as opposed to the dedicated US wide models that we see. The Asian inserts look a bit blockier but not notably wider.
> 
> ...



That's very helpful. Thanks for your input.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

*My Boot Journey is Finally Over*

For everyone that has been following this thread. I imported some asian fit ion's from Japan through a website called buyee.com. You can purchase from Japan Amazon, Yahoo Auction Japan, Rakuten, and some other websites. I received them today and all I can say is wow. I am chinese and the asian fit versions fit my feet like a glove. 

Prior to these boots here is what I've had in chronological order.
Size 10 Thirty Two Summit - Foot aches at the end of the day
Size 9 Burton Ambush - Cramped toe box, last 3 toes would be numb after 1 run.
Size 10 Burton Ruler Wide - They worked, no pain, but it felt like I didn't have as much control.
Size 9 Burton Ion Heat Molded - These fit pretty well and for the most part I had no pain, but random toe numbness like with the ambushes, I'd have to loosen and retighten every 3-4 runs.
(At this point I found out from WS that I am 8EE)
Size 8 Salomon Synapse Wide - These actually worked really well for me, no discomfort unless I tighted it too much or not enough.
Size 8 Burton Ion Asian Fit - Just received them and tried them on. Am wearing them as I type this. I will test this weekend and post an update afterwards.

Buying process:
You will have to download the extension. You browse the Japanese Amazon page. Go to the item you want. Add you cart on buyee extension. Buyee will buy the product for you, and they will ship it to their warehouse. Once they check its the right item they will bill you for shipping cost to the US. (Cost me 50$). Time for buyee to place your order 1 day. Time from Amazon to buyee warehouse was about 3 days. Time from Japan to my door was 2 days. Very fast.

Hope this helps some of my fellow asians with boot problems.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

So they do fit like EE afterall. Good to know, thanks. No wonder I had to physically spread them apart.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

curious why you didn't stick with the synapse wide if it fit well? That's what I currently ride, and would consider the ion wides as I'm looking for a bit softer boot and considering the hifis now.


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

redlude97 said:


> curious why you didn't stick with the synapse wide if it fit well? That's what I currently ride, and would consider the ion wides as I'm looking for a bit softer boot and considering the hifis now.


Honestly the synapses weren't bad, they fit and were comfortable. I was just missing my ion's so I ordered some asian fit ones to see how they'd fit. To me the ions feel a little more stiff and I can dial in the tightness I want in the upper and lower zones better with burton's lacing system compared to salomon's lacing system, which makes me just more comfortable throughout the day. Also the asian fit isn't wide throughout the length of the boot, the heel is narrow and actually has more padding around the ankle area to keep your heel locked into place (See Picture - AsianFit Top/ Regular Bottom). I had some heel lift with the synapses, but I had zero heel lift with the asian ion. The American versions are wider front to back I believe. The Asian fit version is wider in the front, but narrower in the back, kind of like a V. I just feel like they fit my feet better, maybe because I have asian feet lol. So bottom line, width in the front of the boots are comparable, but the heel width is different.

I'll keep the synapses as backups incase my ions ever break, but honestly I don't see myself riding anything else.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Considering the number of asian descent peeps in the US, you'd think there'd be market for these here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

kevinnz said:


> Honestly the synapses weren't bad, they fit and were comfortable. I was just missing my ion's so I ordered some asian fit ones to see how they'd fit. To me the ions feel a little more stiff and I can dial in the tightness I want in the upper and lower zones better with burton's lacing system compared to salomon's lacing system, which makes me just more comfortable throughout the day. Also the asian fit isn't wide throughout the length of the boot, the heel is narrow and actually has more padding around the ankle area to keep your heel locked into place (See Picture - AsianFit Top/ Regular Bottom). I had some heel lift with the synapses, but I had zero heel lift with the asian ion. The American versions are wider front to back I believe. The Asian fit version is wider in the front, but narrower in the back, kind of like a V. I just feel like they fit my feet better, maybe because I have asian feet lol. So bottom line, width in the front of the boots are comparable, but the heel width is different.
> 
> I'll keep the synapses as backups incase my ions ever break, but honestly I don't see myself riding anything else.


Yea I had to add a bunch of j bar padding to the synapses to eliminate the heel lift but they are perfect now and the width is good. Will have to look into picking up a pair of ions next year if I end up heading to japan. Just picked up some k2 maysis based on another asian friend's rec and they feel good and the heel fits well with our v shaped feet


----------



## kevinnz (Dec 15, 2016)

Funks said:


> Considering the number of asian descent peeps in the US, you'd think there'd be market for these here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


The house had some size 9's, and still some left over. Maybe they ordered that size to see how popular they'd be.



redlude97 said:


> Yea I had to add a bunch of j bar padding to the synapses to eliminate the heel lift but they are perfect now and the width is good. Will have to look into picking up a pair of ions next year if I end up heading to japan. Just picked up some k2 maysis based on another asian friend's rec and they feel good and the heel fits well with our v shaped feet


Just finished my second day on them. Convinced I will not wear another boot ever again.


----------



## tweezybaby (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,

A couple of questions:

1. If I order on the Japan Amazon, are all of the boots Asian Fit? 
2. Thoughts of ordering from the Burton Japan site instead?

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

tweezybaby said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are too many listings in Amazon Japan. No one is going to be able to tell you all of x is y. You can browse Amazon Japan in English so try searching for specific models. Its machine translated so a little crude (Barton boots) but can get info like Asian fit or not.

As for ordering from Burton Japan, if you are overseas they will reject the order and refer you to the local dealer, if any. If in Japan, order away.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Try Adidas boots as they seem to fit my wide feet pretty good. 

Also other boots that may fit your feet that are wide

1) burton ruler wide - you can buy these here in the states. Although they are a bit softer
2) DC Judge boots 
3) Adidas tactical Adv 

I've seen the-house.com carry burton asian fit boots from time to time. I bought the ion asian fit from them once but returned them because they still were not wide enough.


----------

